# insulted by strangers



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

this ever happen to you? This girl said I look 'like the happiest guy in the world' sarcastically.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

This happens to me every time I go out. I really do not understand how people actually give a sh*t about the way how someone else looks or the way how they dress. People are really annoying. Seriously. I get random strangers purposley insulting me as I pass by them and I'm just like okay??? But what I do now is when someone insults me, I look at them straight in the eyes and smile at them and I just keep on staring at them witha smile on my face until they look away. That's when they realize they are stupid.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

cloister2 said:


> this ever happen to you? This girl said I look 'like the happiest guy in the world' sarcastically.


If she was with others,I'd say she just said it to get attention from them.-Seems people with an audience are always trying to prove how clever,cool,funny they can be.


----------



## muted soul (Nov 11, 2012)

Still Waters said:


> If she was with others,I'd say she just said it to get attention from them.-Seems people with an audience are always trying to prove how clever,cool,funny they can be.


This is true.


----------



## muted soul (Nov 11, 2012)

If I'm not smiling then I guess I come off as a weirdo to people..but when I try to smile I feel like a weirdo


----------



## CK1708 (Mar 30, 2011)

It has nothing to do with anyone, the way you want to dress and I bet the person who has insulted you doesn't look the best either


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes, it's happened. Those people can all DIAF.


----------



## Biggles (Sep 3, 2012)

I just smile and say thanks to whatever judgement a stranger makes about me. Treat it as a compliment. If it was meant as one, that is all that is needed in response. If it was sarcastic or mean, then "thanks" and a smile takes the power away from the insult.

That way I don't have to worry about what was meant by it. It has no power over me. My opinion of myself is the only one that matters.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

I get this from outspoken/*****y girls occasionally... I've been told it's because of shyness etc. I've caught their eye, but they've assumed that I'm stuck-up because I don't even look at them/flirt, and it just goes from there... I think I'm too good yadda yadda, even though I'm just trying to mind my business.

Like the guy with the messy hair... they probably thought you were hot, and you were supposed to reply with some witty comeback regarding your hair, but you didn't, so it turns into you being stuck-up.

I've seen girls do it to other girls out of jealousy, and guys do it to other guys out of trying to be the alpha male etc..

Yep, it's pathetic.


----------



## Nick9075 (May 25, 2010)

Paloma M said:


> This happens to me every time I go out. I really do not understand how people actually give a sh*t about the way how someone else looks or the way how they dress. People are really annoying. Seriously. I get random strangers purposley insulting me as I pass by them and I'm just like okay??? But what I do now is when someone insults me, I look at them straight in the eyes and smile at them and I just keep on staring at them witha smile on my face until they look away. That's when they realize they are stupid.


Yes, why I don't like to goto bars, clubs, sporting events and such. You have too many people who are like that.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes once or twice.


----------



## Spirit KNight (Nov 11, 2012)

cloister2 said:


> this ever happen to you? This girl said I look 'like the happiest guy in the world' sarcastically.


It's very common for EVERY ONE.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I get comments like " Do you want me to give you a gun so you can end it?" or " you look so excited to be working " and laughing but I think that one is funny because it's true, I look so depressing, a few people for some reason approach me in a friendly way when I think it should be clear enough that they shouldn't since I look depressed, pissed off, they learn their lesson once they see that I don't really talk to them back or say hi when they I see them, etc...


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Paloma M said:


> This happens to me every time I go out. I really do not understand how people actually give a sh*t about the way how someone else looks or the way how they dress. People are really annoying. Seriously. I get random strangers purposley insulting me as I pass by them and I'm just like okay??? But what I do now is when someone insults me, I look at them straight in the eyes and smile at them and I just keep on staring at them witha smile on my face until they look away. That's when they realize they are stupid.


That's a good reaction, don't give them the satisfaction. lol


----------



## Uffdaa (Aug 20, 2012)

Would you ever go up to a total stranger and say: "you look miserable" 

I wouldn't. That just can't lead anywhere good.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

I did comment here but it was so full of swear words that it was almost unreadable.. basically I despise people that do this, and I get it alot myself


----------



## Nick9075 (May 25, 2010)

Paloma M said:


> This happens to me every time I go out. I really do not understand how people actually give a sh*t about the way how someone else looks or the way how they dress. People are really annoying. Seriously. I get random strangers purposley insulting me as I pass by them and I'm just like okay??? But what I do now is when someone insults me, I look at them straight in the eyes and smile at them and I just keep on staring at them witha smile on my face until they look away. That's when they realize they are stupid.


I agree.. I also get this sense of hostility from others and they intentionally want to pick a fight.. Maybe it is just paranoia from the 'Come down' at the end of the day from Adderall? I am not sure.


----------



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

Yup.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

cloister2 said:


> this ever happen to you? This girl said I look 'like the happiest guy in the world' sarcastically.


Lol, I would have quipped "Because I am getting away from your ugly *** face." sarcastically.

No I don't have random folks insulting me to my face at least.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

No, instead of strangers, it's always someone who I know that insulted me


----------



## drol (Nov 23, 2012)

"Don't let the weaknesses of other people control your life" Stephen Covey
If your friends insult you then it time to get yourself some knew friends that don't.

This is a very general statement but it makes the point. " There two types of people in this world lifters and leaners". Get away from the leaners. Thats not to say we all need help at different times in our lives, and that's perfectly normal certainly ok. But that different than someone always bring you down. Leeeaaanniinngg on you constantly. Insulting you and expecting to still have a friend. You have to sometimes take more painful road to move forward and just leave them. Instead of the less painful road of letting them slowly peg you to death till your finally down at there level or lower.


----------

